# Electric Range



## suldevan (May 2, 2006)

Hello,
I would like to know if I am doomed having to use an electric range? I rent so I dont have an option of having a gas range. Will I still be able to make great dishes? Does any one have any tips for cooking with electric? and dont say move my wife would kill me! :lol: 
Thanks
Ed


----------



## panini (Jul 28, 2001)

Ed,
You're not doomed. I have worked at a few venues that were located on the upper floors of a building and the gas could not be pumped.
It takes a little getting used to. I was consulting on the sweet side but I did have the opportunity to watch the sautee station work during certain feedings.I noticed the breakfast was more of keep it all on high and keep a lot of movement on and off.
The dinner was a little different. It appeared(I know this is not feasable at home, but just some feed back.) that he seemed to have an assortment of energy. I did notice most pans starting on the red and then being moved to other elements or the oven. I also noticed that a part of their mise en place was a( what appeared to be a 18" square 200 pan. It had cold water and side towels folded inside. They were filded to where the tops of the towels were wet but not submerged.) This was used to help stop the heating process during preperation. I guess the greatest challenge is to keep in mind that the elements don't cool as fast as the gas grates and actually will keep cooking until removed.
If it were I, I would make sure that I incorperated a dedicated amount of space somewhere adjacent to the range to ensure that you're not putting pans in different places.
I don't know if any of this will apply to you, but I would not fret. I've had some spectacular shore lunches without any type of range.
Have fun cooking and I'm sure that someone will pop in with more info for you.
panini


----------



## foodpump (Oct 10, 2005)

In most places in Europe, cooking is done with electric elements. The trick is to use heavier pans. Think of the pan as a battery, instead of storing electricity, it stores heat. One advantage you will have is not having the "unwanted flambe": When sauteing, the oil vaporizes and is easily ignited with naked gas flames, you won't get this with electric elements.


----------



## suldevan (May 2, 2006)

Thank You for the advice it really helped!!!
Ed


----------

